# Biete WinCC 6.2 SP3 8192 RC



## dr.hareg (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben in der Firma ein Projekt damit machen wollen, es aber doch nie realisiert. Daher möchten wir die Software wieder verkaufen da sie nur im Schrank liegt. Es handelt sich um:

1x SIMATIC WinCC 6.2 SP2 Runtime & Configuration 128 PowerTags
1x SIMATIC WinCC 6.2 SP2 Powerpack Runtime & Configuration 128==>8192 PowerTags
1x SIMATIC WinCC 6.2 SP3 Update

Kann das jemand gebrauchen?? Den Listenpreis kann ja jeder nachschauen, verschenken wollen wir es nicht, aber da es ja auch nicht mehr die neuste Version ist würde man sich da sicher einig werden. Macht einfach mal Angebote.

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## dr.hareg (26 Juli 2010)

push

kann es denn wirklich keiner gebrauchen??


----------



## IBFS (29 Juli 2010)

Die rund 6500 € (LP -20% bei 8192 PowerTags) bei hat man leider nicht mal eben so herumliegen. Das ist möglicherweise des Problem. 
Habe einfach mal etwas Geduld.

Frank


----------



## dr.hareg (24 August 2010)

*Biete WinCC 6.2 SP3 8192 RC (push)*

Hallo,

ich denke das man sich auch deutlich unter 6500€ einigen könnte da es wie gesagt bei uns im Moment nur im Schrank liegt, evtl. ist auch ein Tausch gegen 2x WinCC flexible 2008 RT 2048 PT mit Aufpreis denkbar.

MfG Gerhard


----------



## HeikoKraft (12 August 2011)

Hallo, also was soll es kosten biete eine Version WinCC Flexible Standard 2008 mit Floating Lizenz. Gruß


----------



## dr.hareg (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke aufgrund des Preises für die WinCC Lizenz kommt dieser Tausch nicht in betracht.

Gruß


----------



## HeikoKraft (15 August 2011)

Ich dachte auch eher an die Flexible Version und einen Geldbetrag X, nicht nur an den Tausch der zwei Versionen, ist vielleicht etwas falsch rübergekommen.


----------



## dr.hareg (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

unser Geschäftsführer ist im Moment nicht im Hause, ich spreche es mit ihm mal durch wenn er heute Nachmittag wieder hier ist und werde dann Bescheid geben wobei wir mit der Standard Version wohl nicht viel anfangen können da wir Advanced einsetzen.

Grüße


----------



## dr.hareg (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das ganze grade nochmals abgeklärt,
da wir sonst nur WinCC flexible Advanced einsetzen und im Moment auch keine zusätzliche Lizenz bräuchten wäre die Linzenz für uns nicht interessant. Wir würden die WinCC 6.2 für 4500€ abgeben da sie nur im Schrank liegt.

Grüße


----------

